# "Professional Grade"-1/24 GM dealer shop dio-finished



## theirishavenger (Jun 1, 2005)

Finally done! This represents the service bay I worked in when I was a tech back in '04, as well as my buddy's bay to the right and the emissions testing station to the left. Enjoy-pics in the linky:

http://home-and-garden.webshots.com/album/559276752BUUGPF?vhost=home-and-garden&start=0


Chris


----------



## rileycustoms (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey that looks pretty cool. Have you made many of these before ? I have been doing them for sometime now. Did you make all the toolboxes and accessories yourself, that is what I do. Just thought I would say good job.


----------



## theirishavenger (Jun 1, 2005)

Actually this is my first ever car-oriented project. I'm usually into sci-fi or WW2 airplanes, but for some reason this felt like a refreshing change. I started with the Scout, since I owned one just like it, but after I got it done just decided to keep going and build the shop around it.

A lot of it's scratchbuilt. The figures are from that Fujimi mechanic set, slightly modified of course. I scratchbuilt the toolboxes and the blue bench in the middle, and the white cabinets, oh and the emissions testing machine. All decals and labels are custom printed except for the decals on the pickup truck. The bottles, stereo, computers and keyboard are from seltd.net or something like that. Got the lifts from corvettecentral.com, but had to weather them a bit to make them look used. And the fire extinguisher is carved out of a piece of sprue. 

Dude, I like your back wall on yours, the way it looks framed in-that's cool.


----------



## rileycustoms (Apr 30, 2007)

I too buy somethings but most I scratchbuilt out of wood or resin. I make my own molds by first carving them out of plaster paris, then make a mold of that item and finally pouring the resin into the molds. I also have a web page for my garages http://webpages.charter.net/rileycustoms/. I also sell quite a few on Ebay....big market for these kinda things, you should check it out.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

theirishavenger said:


> Finally done! This represents the service bay I worked in when I was a tech back in '04, as well as my buddy's bay to the right and the emissions testing station to the left. Enjoy-pics in the linky:
> 
> http://home-and-garden.webshots.com/album/559276752BUUGPF?vhost=home-and-garden&start=0
> 
> ...


Wow, that is a great dio, i really like all the detail you have in there. here is my 03 GMC Sierra, i want to find a model of it, i have added a few custom touches to it.
Bert


----------

